# [SOLVED] Ati 9809

## JuszR

I cant find the driver in the kernel (3.6.11). I installed already radeon-ucode and dont see any news on the kernel driversLast edited by JuszR on Tue Feb 19, 2013 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jasn

Support was added around the beginning of last year. There's just one in kernel driver for the ATI Radeon hardware. You just need to follow the wiki instructions for installing the open source driver and you should be good to go. If you want to instead try the proprietary driver, you can follow these instructions.

Good Luck..

----------

## JuszR

I think that i am missing something. I already emerged the radeon-ucode package but i still dont see at the kernel menu (make menuconfig...... 'Include in kernel firmware...') all these 'radeon firmwares'??

----------

## jasn

My recommendation is that you do NOT build the radeon driver into the kernel, and you do NOT build the firmware into the kernel. Just enable all of the kernel options as modules, and then you don't have to build any firmware blobs into the kernel at all. The system will automatically load the appropriate module and firmware when the system boots.

Good Luck..

----------

## JuszR

 *jasn wrote:*   

> My recommendation is that you do NOT build the radeon driver into the kernel, and you do NOT build the firmware into the kernel. Just enable all of the kernel options as modules, and then you don't have to build any firmware blobs into the kernel at all. The system will automatically load the appropriate module and firmware when the system boots.
> 
> Good Luck..

 

you mean that i should make like this without adding  the corresponding modules to /etc/conf.d/modules?  :Question: 

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Graphics support  --->

      <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

         <M> ATI Radeon

            [M] Enable modesetting on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER

General setup  --->

   [M] Enable PCI quirk workarounds
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *JuszR wrote:*   

>  *jasn wrote:*   My recommendation is that you do NOT build the radeon driver into the kernel, and you do NOT build the firmware into the kernel. Just enable all of the kernel options as modules, and then you don't have to build any firmware blobs into the kernel at all. The system will automatically load the appropriate module and firmware when the system boots.
> 
> Good Luck.. 
> 
> you mean that i should make like this without adding  the corresponding modules to /etc/conf.d/modules? 
> ...

 

remove  Direct Rendering Manager at all from kernel and install ati-drivers

----------

## JuszR

Fine so  i had the closed source driver fglrx (which i hate just 'cuz it has the "testing only" mark in the right corner), so what i've done is to follow this guide and now everything works!

Thanks so much!

----------

